# HD Audio Bus Drivers.



## HalfTheFunofIt (Sep 24, 2007)

Help! Anyone familiar with this? If so please share your knowledge, I'm at my wits end!

Basically, I have a p4p800 motherboard, which uses Soundmax audio drivers, and no matter what I've tried, I've never managed to get the mic input working. I've searched google hundreds of times and tried loads of supposed "fixes" such as buying a stereo to mono adapter jack, buying new mics and basically everything else suggested to me.

Recently I found out from a friend, that ASUS have a problem with their audio drivers and that the fix for him was to download a specific driver, which he quickly sent me. it's AD1988 v51014530.

I thought, oh great my problem is solved, apparently not. When I run the installer the first time it says it cannot find the drivers in general ( not the HDA Bus Driver) and to reboot when I choose the upgrade option. So I try rebooting several times, no luck. Next I choose the Uninstall option, figuring I'm going to be installing it again anyway (this is when my sound stopped working completely). So I try to run the installation fresh, but when it is searching for installed components it says their is a problem that the installer can't find the required HD Audio Bus Driver. After more searching I familiarize myself with these and find out I need a particular microsoft hotfix which you must contact microsoft for. (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111)

However, this fix is also supplies in the RAR that the guy sent me, I run it and it says it is installed, then try to run the installer but yet again it can't find it. I rebooted, try again, then I presume it's a faulty hotfix and I found several sites which had the hotfix available for download.

After trying many of these I realise that it gets installed into a directory in C:. I try installing the versions at random and rebooting all the time checking the directory to see if it's installed. Eventually it installs and I go to run the installed, hey presto, no HD Audio Bus Driver found.. I go to check in C: and it's gone now.

I've tried downloading various Audio packs and similiar things suggested that can make it work. I can find no solution and now I have absolutely no sound at all. Anyone help please?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Try this: http://america.giga-byte.com/FileList/Driver/motherboard_driver_audio_microsoft_bus.exe


----------



## desertanne (Oct 9, 2007)

HalfTheFunofIT
Did you figure this out? I am having the exact same problem and was wondering if you figured out a fix! 
Thanks.


----------

